# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >   propos de la balise code

## D[r]eadLock

Bonsoir,

Une petite remarque  propos de la balise [*code*], la taille de la fentre semble limite  x caractre (x == 80 ??).  
Ma question sont les suivantes : 
 - pourquoi la limiter ?
 - pourquoi aussi peu ? (oui je sais mme moi suis "oblig" de "pondre" du code sur 80 colonnes), mais autoriser un peu plus (la taille de la discution) pourrait tre plus "convivial".

Non ?

----------


## BiM

```
1234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890
```

(100 caractres)

Ben non, y'a un scroll  :;):

----------


## Anthony.Desvernois

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Une petite remarque  propos de la balise [*code*], la taille de la fentre semble limite  x caractre (x == 80 ??).  
> Ma question sont les suivantes : 
>  - pourquoi la limiter ?
>  - pourquoi aussi peu ? (oui je sais mme moi suis "oblig" de "pondre" du code sur 80 colonnes), mais autoriser un peu plus (la taille de la discution) pourrait tre plus "convivial".
> 
> Non ?


Faire un code d'une largeur de + de 80 colonnes c'est un peu moyen  :;):  [lisibilit, tout ca...]

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Faire un code d'une largeur de + de 80 colonnes c'est un peu moyen  [lisibilit, tout ca...]


Disons que pour les personnes qu'on un cran wide, (moi je suis en 1680x1050), la largeur de la balise code va ptetre  la moiti de la largeur du post total  ::?: 

Donc si la largeur pouvait se faire en "%", a serait bien mais bon, peut pas tout vouloir hein  :;): 

++

----------


## Anthony.Desvernois

> Disons que pour les personnes qu'on un cran wide, (moi je suis en 1680x1050), la largeur de la balise code va ptetre  la moiti de la largeur du post total 
> 
> Donc si la largeur pouvait se faire en "%", a serait bien mais bon, peut pas tout vouloir hein 
> 
> ++


C'est plus une question d'habitude de programmation que de largeurs d'crans en fait ^^ Un code de + de 80 colonnes ne se justifie pas toujours  :;):

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


Avec Firefox 2 on peut utiliser les styles personnalis pour modifier l'affichage d'un site.

Il suffit de crer/modifier le fichier *chrome/userContent.css* du profile pour y ajouter ces lignes :


```

```


a++  :;):

----------


## _Jnie_

> C'est plus une question d'habitude de programmation que de largeurs d'crans en fait ^^ Un code de + de 80 colonnes ne se justifie pas toujours


 
C'est historique, pour l'impression des programmes.

----------


## lakitrid

> C'est historique, pour l'impression des programmes.


C'est surtout l'historique des cartes perfores servant il y a longtemps dans un autre monde  "saisir" les programmes.

----------


## Anthony.Desvernois

> C'est surtout l'historique des cartes perfores servant il y a longtemps dans un autre monde  "saisir" les programmes.


Mdr ^^ non non il dit vrai (c'est aussi une des raisons).

----------


## sjrd

Il n'empche qu'encore maintenant, si tu veux imprimer ton code source, t'as intrt  ne pas dpasser les 80 caractres.

----------


## lakitrid

C'est sr que c'est toujours plus lisible de limiter la longueur d'une ligne mais maintenant en jouant sur la mise en page tu peux trs bien te fixer une limite plus large mais l encore c'est de la prfrence pur. 
Perso je fais en sorte de ne pas dpasser les 80 caractres.

----------


## _Jnie_

> C'est surtout l'historique des cartes perfores servant il y a longtemps dans un autre monde  "saisir" les programmes.


Mmm...Aprs vrification, 80 est le standard...J'ai donc vu une exception...C'est trompeur ces petites btes...

----------


## lakitrid

oui d'aprs l'article de wikipedia, IBM a sortis des modles peu utiliss  96 et 132 colonnes.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carte_perfor%C3%A9e
L'usage courant tant les 80 colonnes surtout que les langages de l'poque comme le Cobol s'crivent sur 80 colonnes et pas plus. (je dis vieux mais y'a pas 3 mois j'en faisais du cobol  ::aie::  )

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Salut,
> 
> 
> Avec Firefox 2 on peut utiliser les styles personnalis pour modifier l'affichage d'un site.
> 
> Il suffit de crer/modifier le fichier *chrome/userContent.css* du profile pour y ajouter ces lignes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai test et redmarr Firefox, a a pas l'air de changer grand chose  ::(: 

++

----------


## adiGuba

```
url-prefix(<a href="http://www.developpez.net/forums/" target="_blank">http://www.developpez.net/forums/</a>)
```

Les balises *<a>* dans le url-prefix c'est un problme de copier/coller ? Parce qu'elle sont en trop bien sr...


a++

----------


## Hibou57

> C'est plus une question d'habitude de programmation que de largeurs d'crans en fait ^^ Un code de + de 80 colonnes ne se justifie pas toujours


Personelement, je maintiens cette habitude : un code, c'est du texte, et du texte, c'est susceptible d'tre consult sous des configurations trs faibles. C'est fait pour a d'ailleurs : si on code sous un format texte, ce n'est pas poru rien.

Et mme sous un cran 800x600 (ce que j'ai), la largeur de 80 caractres se justifie toujours, et je m'y tiens. Il y a toujours des moyens de faire des sauts de lignes et des indentations, mme pour par exemple des appel de procdure avec beaucoup d'argument.

Ex:


```

```


Quand du code a un trop grand degr d'imbrication, alors il est souvent bon de penser  la dcomposition fonctionelle  :;): 

Si on ne fixe pas de limite, alors il n'y en a plus ? .... quelle est la limite alors ?

La limite n'est pas seulement la largeur de l'cran, mais la capacit humaine de lecture.

Et mme avec un cran large, il est souvent commode d'avoir une vue sur plusieurs codes en mme temps, .... et donc en maitriser la largeur facilite le travail.

D'ailleurs, tant PSPad que NotePad++, qui sont quand-mme fameux et proche des proccupations des codeurs/codeuses, disposent de la possibilit d'afficher un guide de limitation  droite de la page (et ce guide est plac  la limite des 80 caractres par dfaut).

C'est ampirique : cette limite est utile  beaucoup de choses.... et elle ne fait pas que correspondre  la largeur des crans texte genre boite DOS.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> ```
> url-prefix(<a href="http://www.developpez.net/forums/" target="_blank">http://www.developpez.net/forums/</a>)
> ```
> 
> Les balises *<a>* dans le url-prefix c'est un problme de copier/coller ? Parce qu'elle sont en trop bien sr...
> 
> 
> a++


De copier/coller, j'ai a dans mon fichier :


```

```

----------


## Erwy

> Faire un code d'une largeur de + de 80 colonnes c'est un peu moyen  [lisibilit, tout ca...]


Ca depend du langage
Dans syntaxe XML , donc arborescente, il suffit de quelques niveau d'arborescence avec tabulation pour atteindre les 80 colonnes
Et un XML sans tabulation est illisible

----------


## koala01

Salut,



> Ca depend du langage
> Dans syntaxe XML , donc arborescente, il suffit de quelques niveau d'arborescence avec tabulation pour atteindre les 80 colonnes
> Et un XML sans tabulation est illisible


Mais rien ne t'empche de crer les tabulations avec uniquement des espaces (4 par exemple)  ::D: 

Et comme il n'y a quand mme que lors d'un copier/coller que l'on arrive  faire apparatre un caractre tabulation dans le formulaire, ca tombe bien  ::D:

----------


## Hibou57

> Salut,
> 
> Mais rien ne t'empche de crer les tabulations avec uniquement des espaces (4 par exemple)


Elle est bien plac cette remarque : c'est vrai que la tabulation par dfaut, qui est  8, est quand-mme norme. J'utilise une tabulation large de 3 caractre depuis toujours : suffisement large pour tre distincte, et suffisement troite pour ne pas trop grignoter d'espace.

En plus, personellement je trouve que les tabulations trop larges gnent la bonne lecture du code, car le regard doit faire beaucoup plus de balayage (il y a mme une sensation de dissociation).

----------


## Anthony.Desvernois

> Elle est bien plac cette remarque : c'est vrai que la tabulation par dfaut, qui est  8, est quand-mme norme. J'utilise une tabulation large de 3 caractre depuis toujours : suffisement large pour tre distincte, et suffisement troite pour ne pas trop grignoter d'espace.
> 
> En plus, personellement je trouve que les tabulations trop larges gnent la bonne lecture du code, car le regard doit faire beaucoup plus de balayage (il y a mme une sensation de dissociation).


Pas faux, je viens de tester en 4 et c'est mieux.

----------


## koala01

C'est bien pour cela que je le propose  :;):  ::D: 

A vrai dire, c'est un des rglages que je fais systmatiquement sur les outils qui permettent de modifier la reprsentation des tabulations: passer  l'quivalent de 4 espaces, si possible, en utilisant les espaces et non un caractre tabulation (car, sinon, ca risque de changer en fonction de l'outil utilis ou de son rglage  ::P: )

----------


## Hibou57

> si possible, en utilisant les espaces et non un caractre tabulation (car, sinon, ca risque de changer en fonction de l'outil utilis ou de son rglage )


On peut aussi donner un entte au code source. Je commence tous les codes avec un entte ou j'indique la page de code (toujours UTF-8 en fait), et la taille de la tabultation.

..... et tu dois connatre a aussi alors : quand tu rcupre un code quelque part, et que tu le passe  ta propre tabulation, parfois c'est l'enfer. Dans le mme fichier il y a des tabulation espace, d'autres des caractres tabulations.... alors quand tu convertie les tabulations en espaces il reste les tabulations qui taient enciennement en espace ... l'horreur (mais heureusement, je ne rcupre plus de code sur le net maintenant)

P.S. Oui, j'avais bien vu que tu le disais, je rpondais  toi justement  :;):

----------


## koala01

Et moi, je rpondais, surtout,  Anthony  :;):

----------


## D[r]eadLock

> Avec Firefox 2 on peut utiliser les styles personnalis pour modifier l'affichage d'un site.
> 
> Il suffit de crer/modifier le fichier *chrome/userContent.css* du profile pour y ajouter ces lignes :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Test et approuv  ::king:: : a ne scroll plus et tend bien la zone  toute la largeur ! Merci bien !

PS: par contre, le code dans les citations n'a plus ses indentations.

----------


## BiM

> Test et approuv : a ne scroll plus et tend bien la zone  toute la largeur ! Merci bien !
> 
> PS: par contre, le code dans les citations n'a plus ses indentations.


Tu veux dire la balise CODE  l'intrieur d'une citation ? Parce sur ton message, je vois trs bien l'indentation dans la balise CODE dans la citation.

Si tu parles de la balise QUOTE avec du code directement dedans, non ca ne passe pas, c'est comme dans tous les textes du forums, si tu ne mets X espaces ou X tabulations il n'en restera qu'un. Citation ou pas d'ailleurs. La balise CODE est justement entre autre faite pour conserver l'indentation  :;):

----------


## D[r]eadLock

> Tu veux dire la balise CODE  l'intrieur d'une citation ? Parce sur ton message, je vois trs bien l'indentation dans la balise CODE dans la citation.


Euh, oui c'tait a, mais l a a l'air de marcher... Alors, soit j'ai fum ce matin, soit un petit lutin  rpar la chose...

----------


## Arnaud F.

> J'ai test et redmarr Firefox, a a pas l'air de changer grand chose 
> 
> ++


Je retires ce que j'ai dis, en fait a fonctionne (je l'ai remarqu qu'aujourd'hui en fait, ptetre il fallait un reboot complet de Firefox, soit un dmon tournait en fond ce jour l ce qui fait que Firefox ne prenait pas la modif en compte car pas redmarrer  :;): 

C'est gnial, a marche maintenant, encore  ::merci::  adiGuba  :;): 

++

----------


## Anomaly

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que si vous utilisez un navigateur autre qu'Internet Explorer, les blocs de code sont dsormais aussi larges que possible.  ::):

----------


## Hibou57

> J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que si vous utilisez un navigateur autre qu'Internet Explorer, les blocs de code sont dsormais aussi larges que possible.


Halala ... quand je pense qu'on m'a fait remarquer mon  manque de neutralit   :;): 

Bon, alors a va laisser 80% de mcontent(e)s ? Non, je blague .....



Au passage, j'aime bien ton nouvel avatar

----------


## Anomaly

> Halala ... quand je pense qu'on m'a fait remarquer mon  manque de neutralit  
> 
> Bon, alors a va laisser 80% de mcontent(e)s ?


Hum... Je ne cherche pas  pourrir la vie des utilisateurs d'Internet Explorer, c'est Internet Explorer qui nous pourrit la vie, mme dans sa version 7. Il n'y a aucune solution idale pour largir au maximum le bloc de code dans IE, et si le code tait limit en largeur  l'origine, c'tait  cause d'IE.

En effet, si on a une ligne de code trop longue pour la taille du bloc code, sous Firefox, on obtient une barre de dfilement horizontale dans tous les cas. Sous IE, on a la barre de dfilement horizontale que si la taille du bloc de code est fixe. Si la taille est "auto", IE va largir la balise de code autant que possible sans jamais mettre une barre de dfilement interne, largissant du coup le message lui-mme et compressant la colonne de gauche. Du coup, la barre de dfilement horizontale est ncessaire non seulement pour voir le code, mais galement pour lire le message avec...

Donc un bloc de largeur maximale ("auto") sous IE me parat encore pire qu'un bloc de largeur fixe... Donc je n'applique la largeur maximale que sous les navigateurs autres qu'IE. Il n'y a aucune perte de fonctionnalit par rapport  avant pour les utilisateurs d'IE, et un confort amlior pour les utilisateurs de Firefox. Donc bon, intgriste, je trouve a quand mme un adjectif fort, j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour info ca n'est pas 80%, les dveloppeurs et autres informaticiens professionnels n'utilisent pas tout  fait les mmes logiciels que les autres, voici les chiffres pour developpez.com, que je vous donne en toute neutralit et objectivit, ce sont des chiffres a n'est aucunement un avis :




> Internet explorer toutes version comprise, sur 90 jours, c'est 48,1%, et en numro 1 avec 48,3% c'est Firefox

----------


## Hibou57

> Hum... Je ne cherche pas  pourrir la vie des utilisateurs d'Internet Explorer, c'est Internet Explorer qui nous pourrit la vie, mme dans sa version 7.


Je sais... mais que faire.. on est bien oblig de faire avec. Comme on peut souvent se le dire : ce n'est pas demain la veille du jour o tout ce qui a t concus pour IE sera remplac, et il n'est mme pas certain que cela arrivera un jour.

Sans vouloir tre hors-sujet, c'est une peu comme les vieille casserole que traine l'humanit, et on voit bien comme on est jamais parvenu  s'en dbarasser. La ralisme fait remarquer que IE a marqu l'histoire du web d'une manire indlbile, et qu'il y a peu de chance qu'on efface ces traces.

Maintenant je sais bien, comme dit Marc-Lussac, que la population des developpeur(se)s n'utilise pas les mme logiciels que les autres. Bon, je pensais aux gens en gnral en crivant a (mais sinon je suis bien consient des diffrences entres les usagers et les developpeur(se)s, puisqu'on en parlais justement au sujet d'un certain OS rcement sorti).


J'ai peut-tre tre eu une raction reflexe devant cette phrase, ... mais 
sincrement, vous pensez que l'on pourra revenir sur ces choses l un jour ? J'ai l'impression qu'on est oblig de faire et d'en tenir compte.

----------


## koala01

Je me dis que, quelque part, les dveloppeurs sont les mieux placs pour faire changer les usages gnraux...

En effet, si n'importe qui peut crer son site "en deux cliques", il y aura toujours un moment o, n'arrivant pas  ce qu'il veut, il se tournera vers "ceux qui savent" (AKA les dveloppeurs).

Si la personne qui lui rpond est en mesure d'expliciter et de justifier certains choix, il n'y a aucune raison pour que la personne qui demande de l'aide ne prenne pas les arguments prsents en compte.

Si un dveloppeur arrive  "convertir" une personne  de bonnes pratiques, cela fera toujours "une personne de plus" susceptible d'en "convertir" d'autres  :;): 

Bien sur, il est utopique d'esprer que cela puisse se faire en un jour (ou mme en une anne entire), mais c'est un "sacerdoce" qui vaut la peine  :;): 

Evidemment, cela sous-entend que le dveloppeur soit en mesure de prsenter une argumentation sans faille (en vitant les clichs) et des remarques constructives  :;):   ::roll::

----------


## Hibou57

> Evidemment, cela sous-entend que le dveloppeur soit en mesure de prsenter une argumentation sans faille (en vitant les clichs) et des remarques constructives


Oui, justement  ce sujet, je trouve que la comunication au sujet de FireFox se fait souvent mal justement : le forum Gecko n'est pas toujours trs acceuillant (en tous cas nettement moins qu'ici  ::oops:: ) et le matraquage fait parfois mal la tte (les pages qui vous bloquent si vous n'avz pas FF, ou les rappel intempestifs  changer de navigateur sont une source de fatigue). Ou encore cette manie trs rpandue et que je desteste, qui est d'crire  tous va des  cro$soft ,  windobe  et compagnie.

Je dois avouer, que en tant qu'utilisateur, mme si je suis conscient en tant que  developpeur  de certains problmes, en tant qu'utilisateur je trouve que la communication donne parfois plus envie de fuire que d'adhrer... je crois que c'est ce qu'on appel des dogmes.

Koala a encore sagement parl  :;): 

Mais d'un autre cot, il faut toujours tre raliste quand-mme. Et je pense que le developpement c'est aussi tenir compte du contexte, du milieux, des disponibilit, etc ... de savoir faire au mieux avec.

Juste  la dcharge d'IE quand-mme : il y a des raisons justifies parfois  certains des problmes qu'il pose. Je ne pense pas que si IE est ce qu'il est ce soit par mauvaises intentions dlibrres, mais que c'est plutt le fruit d'erreurs de parcours, et que IE volu, ... IE6 n'est pas IE5.5, et IE7 n'est pas IE6. Il faut comprendre aussi que le ralisme est justement le soucis dans le dveloppement d'IE, qui doit voluer, tout en preservant au maximum la compatibilit avec les sites conus pour les anciennes versions.

Quand  l'histoire du tout-en-un-clique... a c'est une erreur du web : avoir voulu faire croire que le web est un monde merveilleux ou tout et n'importe quoi est possible, comme de tout obtenir gratuitement par exemple.... un problme d'ducation et de maturit donc.

Et ce dernier point me fait penser  une citation vue dans la taverne (je ne sais plus de qui) :  rien n'est impossible  qui ne le fait pas . Quand on fait certaine chose, il faut aussi avoir conscience de l'investissement personel que cela reprsente, et que non, on ne fait jamais rien  partir du rien.

----------


## Vespasien

Je vais me prendre une vole de bois vert mais tant pis, ce sera  de fait:
Le scroll horizontal est trs court ~17 lignes alors que mon cran 19 pouces pourrait facilement m'en afficher le double.
Ok, compatibilit ascendante mais niveler par le bas en partant d'une base 800x600 c'est rude.

----------


## koala01

Pas mal, l'ide de faire remonter un discussion qui date de plus de six mois...

Mais, je voudrais juste attirer ton attention sur un petit point: mon 19" m'a lch rcemment, et je me retrouve avec un petit 14" (ou peut tre est-ce un 15") "en dpannage"...

Toujours est il que, mme si j'utilise la rsolution 1024/768, je me vois trs mal passer  une rsolution suprieure  ::P:  ::roll:: 

Tu as donc pleinement mrit,  mon sens, ta vole de bois vert :  ::sm::  ::fessee::  ::pan::   ::D:

----------


## Seb33300

Dsol de faire remonter ce vieux topic mais je me demandais galement pourquoi les balise codes taient limites en largeur au lieu de prendre toute la largeur possible comme le fait la balise quote.

(On tombe souvent sur du code qui nous oblige  scroller alors que a pourrait tre vit..)

De plus on peut lire sur ce topic :




> J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que si vous utilisez un navigateur autre qu'Internet Explorer, les blocs de code sont dsormais aussi larges que possible.


Mais J'ai beau essayer sous FF et Chrome.. je ne vois aucun changement  ::aie::

----------


## macrylinda

> Il n'empche qu'encore maintenant, si tu veux imprimer ton code source, t'as intrt  ne pas dpasser les 80 caractres.


C'est sr que c'est toujours plus lisible de limiter la longueur d'une ligne mais maintenant en jouant sur la mise en page tu peux trs bien te fixer une limite plus large mais l encore c'est de la prfrence pur.
Perso je fais en sorte de ne pas dpasser les 80 caractres.

----------

